# Time to first Byte senken



## ConCAD (9. März 2012)

Ich hab mit Joomla 2.5 eine Webseite für meinen Verein erstellt. Problem  ist jetzt, dass das Laden der Seite recht lange dauert, was  hauptsächlich an der Time-to-first-Byte liegt. Hab das auch mal mit  webpagetest.org überprüft, was diese Vermutung bestätigt hat. 
Darum meine Frage, wie ich diese Wartezeit verkürzen kann, bis die Homepage überhaupt beginnt zu laden?

Noch ein paar Infos: 
- Template mit Artisteer erstellt
- GZip aktiviert
- Caching aktiviert


----------



## bingo88 (9. März 2012)

Auf was für einem Server läuft das denn und wie ist der angebunden?


----------



## ConCAD (9. März 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. Ist ein Strato Basic Web XL.


----------



## bingo88 (9. März 2012)

Hmm, okay. Bei so einem Angebot sollte es eigentlich schon mal nicht an der Leitung liegen. Kann natürlich ein Problem des Webservers sein (da hast du allerdings keine Möglichkeit, was zu machen), theoretisch denkbar. Oder ein Konfigurationsproblem mit PHP...


----------



## ConCAD (9. März 2012)

Was meinst du mit dem "Konfigurationsproblem"? Wäre es möglich in diese Richtung noch was zu verbessern?


----------



## bingo88 (10. März 2012)

PHP unterstützt z. B. Output BUffering. Da werden Ausgaben der Seite nicht direkt übertragen, sondern immer erst, wenn eine bestimmte Anzahl bytes zusammengekommen ist (z. B. 4096). Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, Joomla hätte diese Funktion gerne deaktiviert, mein letztes Joomla-Setup ist aber schon ne Weile her (bei meiner php.ini war das standardmäßig aktiv).


----------



## ConCAD (10. März 2012)

Eine php.ini scheint es bei mir gar nicht zu geben, nur ini.php. Und auch dort kann ich eine Funktion, die auf Output Buffering hindeutet, nicht finden - zumindest soweit es meine Programmierkenntnisse zulassen.


----------



## AMD (10. März 2012)

Schau dir die Seite mal an:
Joomla! • View topic - Output Buffering problem

Ist zwar mit einem älterern Build aber sollte wohl trotzdem klappen


----------



## ConCAD (10. März 2012)

Danke für den Link. Den dortgenannten Code (sowohl "php_value output_buffering "0"", als auch "php_flag output_buffering off") in die .htaccess zu setzen, resultierte bei mir jedoch in einem Internal Server Error. Joomla sagt mir unter den Systeminformationen/PHP-Informationen, dass output_buffering kein Wert zugewiesen ist (no value).


----------

